# Was stillness a pleasure to the Apache?



## Flint'n'steel (Mar 29, 2017)

I watched this movie the other day about Geronimo and a soldier said that to an Apache stillness is a pleasure. Does anyone know if there is any truth to that? It seems like that kind of thing would come in handy in a survival situation.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

If your a hunter, stillness is a pleasure. There are a lot of interesting things to see and hear after about 15 to 30mins of not moving or making any noise.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hard to belie ave anything they say about Indians . It is fashionable to make them out to be some kind of god like all know magical people. They were just another people trying to get by another day. Most of what you read is embellished.


----------



## Flint'n'steel (Mar 29, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> Hard to belie ave anything they say about Indians . It is fashionable to make them out to be some kind of god like all know magical people. They were just another people trying to get by another day. Most of what you read is embellished.


 But I didn't read it. And I was just wondering if the stillness = pleasure thing was an actual method of theirs.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Flint'n'steel said:


> But I didn't read it. And I was just wondering if the stillness = pleasure thing was an actual method of theirs.


Do research. Figure it out. Let us know.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

modfan said:


> If your a hunter, stillness is a pleasure. There are a lot of interesting things to see and hear after about 15 to 30mins of not moving or making any noise.


I often sit out in the woods, and you are absolutely right.
After a few minutes, creatures resume their activities that you interrupted by walking into their space.
I have a chair in one location, and a bench at another in my woodlot. I was sitting on the bench one beautiful day, nice and still, when a little bird came hopping down the path, picking here and there at the debris looking for food. I moved not one muscle, and actually held my breath when he walked inches away from my boot. Very cool.
I don't hunt, but do enjoy the stillness of the woods.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I live in the heart of Apache country. Geronimo was an asshat. Chief Cochise was not. The greatest pleasure to an Apache was killing Mexicans. Their women were especially vicious with their means of torture and death.

The entire war between Cochise and the U.S. government started when Cochise held up a Butterfield stage coach carrying 3 Americans and 3 Mexicans. The Apaches took the 3 Americans prisoner (to use for prisoner exchange later). They tied the Mexicans to the stage and burned them alive. An idiot 2nd Lieutenant at Ft Bowie, fresh out of West Point, had the 3 Apache prisoners they were holding, hanged over the incident. One of them was Cochise's half-brother. Cochise went nuts and declared war on the federals. The rest is history.

(Note: That was a few years after Geronimo had split from the 7 Apache tribes under Cochise. Geronimo had already been defeated by that time.)


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Flint'n'steel said:


> But I didn't read it. And I was just wondering if the stillness = pleasure thing was an actual method of theirs.


Stillness and contemplation is a universal pleasure to people of all cultures although some cultures stress it more than others.
My brother can sit in stillness and contemplate for hours (Navajo ashram training for 2 years). I'm more of a think for 10 minutes and act kind of guy, very little stillness.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

When I pray, the first things are not for material goods. My first requests are for peace and beauty. I usually walk around tense and wondering when the bottom is going to fall out. For me, the best part of heaven will be this peace, taking a non-guilty nap, and seeing the beauty of vistas, colorful outcroppings and time to enjoy it all.

If I attain that, I will be "still," and I look forward to that more than anything.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Hard to belie ave anything they say about Indians . It is fashionable to make them out to be some kind of god like all know magical people. They were just another people trying to get by another day. Most of what you read is embellished.


Or, ... it's not necessary the NEWS, we have been bombarded with false reporting for the past... at least 100 years, it is a way to control the people (and make lots of money), and when you have people like William Randolph Hearst selling newspapers, you get fake news.

My disillusionment with Indian stories and what happened back when, has forever been tainted by Iron Eyes Cody, an American of Italian decent...









*Rancher*


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Following the Indians way did not work out so well for the Indians. Maybe they should had worked on getting moving and do some rather than sit around.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Stillness can be a good thing.

Be still, and know that I am God: I will be exalted among the heathen, I will be exalted in the earth.
Psalm 46:10


----------

